# NEO EHD??



## The_Hillbilly (Jun 28, 2014)

Anyone in the Chagrin Falls/Bainbridge area seeing any signs of EHD. I have had so many trail cam pics and consistent deer up until early September. I’m very familiar with patterns but I’m suspecting EHD hot hard. I walked a little today but basically have been waiting patiently to see if Deer may move back in from current food source. I keep Year round food plots, minerals, and a feeder to keep heard healthy but they are all but gone. Lack of Pics is making me think that EHD has decimated the heard. Anyone else in Cuyahoga/ Geauga/ Portage counties having issues???


----------



## The_Hillbilly (Jun 28, 2014)

Went looking and found 7 dead deer today.... looks like it may be a long year.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

The_Hillbilly said:


> Went looking and found 7 dead deer today.... looks like it may be a long year.


That stinks.....I'm just north of you.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

That does stink! Walked around the farm my buddy and I hunt the other day and I've got my fingers crossed. I walked the creek and the lake shore and didn't see or smell anything out of the ordinary. Found a good amount of deer sign and crop depredation. 

Yesterday was pheasant opener in PA, and we found lots of sign, including scrapes, in the club. That's hopeful!

It can be spotty, but it is definitely here!


----------



## The_Hillbilly (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

^^^Sad^^^


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

What a mess. Sure hate to see that.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Horrifying! Seems it hit your place hard!


----------



## The_Hillbilly (Jun 28, 2014)

Up to 10 after today. Landowner was so discussed he went looking for himself. I’m sick to my stomachs. I had 3 legit shooters and many deer in general. In past 2 weeks I’ve had 2 different deer on camera in food plot that used to have as many as 8 in frame at once. Can we say plan B.....for next 3+ years


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

Did u contact the dnr.


----------



## halfrack (Oct 13, 2004)

I feel for you it portage area 4 yrs ago. Finally starting to come back slowly for me. Seeing more does on cam and finally some shooter bucks. I did see a P&Y on my recent pics . But still not like it was before. Good luck.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Guess East Tennessee is getting hit very hard as well:
http://www.foxnews.com/great-outdoo...ndreds-deer-before-hunting-season-starts.html


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

My cam counts are way down in Belmont but haven't found any dead yet.


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Matt63 said:


> Did u contact the dnr.


For what? So they can say nothing we can do? Keep selling tags!


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

caseyroo said:


> For what? So they can say nothing we can do? Keep selling tags!


Ok then


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

caseyroo said:


> For what? So they can say nothing we can do? Keep selling tags!


That's a point, but think about it. They know EHD is hitting a lot of places in Ohio, there is nothing they can do about it, and if you want to buy a tag they will sell you one! They don't know where you hunt.

You have described reality perfectly.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Finally a good frost / freeze to kill the midges. Hopefully it's over for this year. Our area escaped the outbreak thankfully, but I feel for all you guys that got hit that hard. It will take time to come back. Hopefully people don't drop the hammer on every adult doe they see this year !!!


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

T-180 said:


> Finally a good frost / freeze to kill the midges. Hopefully it's over for this year. Our area escaped the outbreak thankfully, but I feel for all you guys that got hit that hard. It will take time to come back. Hopefully people don't drop the hammer on every adult doe they see this year !!!


That's my frustration with the state! I understand limits and regulations are set. However, the lack of information on how to navigate this is disgusting. Not one word educating people how to rebound the herd. The only info they have released is where the outbreak took place, and deer is safe to eat. More spin control to generate revenue.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

caseyroo said:


> That's my frustration with the state! I understand limits and regulations are set.


You know this isn't the 1st time it's hit in Ohio. It sucks that it happened but in time the herd will rebound. It's nice to blame the state for whatever you think they can do but unfortunately it's just part of nature. Honestly at this point there isn't much the state can do.

The internet if full of info (good & bad) if you need something the state isn't giving you.
It did happen in the area I hunt but it's been quite a few years. Yep it sucked for about 3 years but it all came back.


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

You are missing the point completely. Yes it’s part of nature, and no they can’t control it. However, they have and will do Nothing to educate hunters in how to help this resource recover and protect it. However, they will remain quiet and protect the income generated. As they continue to faze out biologists and run by politicians this will continue. Their mishandling of the deer herd over the last few years has driven numbers down to lows not seen in quite sometime. Making it even more difficult to recover from outbreaks like this. That being said, you will never see literature stating how to rebuild the herd in areas hit, or measures taken to insure a rebound. Why do you think that is? $$$


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

caseyroo said:


> You are missing the point completely. Yes it’s part of nature, and no they can’t control it. However, they have and will do Nothing to educate hunters in how to help this resource recover and protect it. However, they will remain quiet and protect the income generated. As they continue to faze out biologists and run by politicians this will continue. Their mishandling of the deer herd over the last few years has driven numbers down to lows not seen in quite sometime. Making it even more difficult to recover from outbreaks like this. That being said, you will never see literature stating how to rebuild the herd in areas hit, or measures taken to insure a rebound. Why do you think that is? $$$


Because people won't listen anyway...just like they don't now...the herd has been hurting for years in certain areas...


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Shad Rap said:


> Because people won't listen anyway...just like they don't now...the herd has been hurting for years in certain areas...


Regardless if they listen or not, what the hell is their responsibility? What are they doing to protect the resource? Oh wait, stock more catfish...Our stocking programs are terrible, our deer management has declined dramatically, and there is little education pertaining to issues such as EHD recovery. Before someone says look at Lake Erie, that's the result of Mother Nature, not walleye management.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

caseyroo said:


> You are missing the point completely.


No, I don't think I am. Personally I think you're over reacting.
Like I said it happens every few years somewhere. Realistically what do you want the state to do, call everyone who bought a hunting license and talk to them about EHD and tell the don't buy any tags if you're going to be hunting in county abc or xyz. Should they fly over the affected counties and drop pamphlets down on hunters every Saturday and Sunday giving them explicit instructions on what to do since you're hunting in a known EHD affected hunting zone.
Odds are the EHD probably barely made the evening news.
If half the deer are dead and hunters aren't seeing anything I would almost bet most hunters are going to either look for more promising places to hunt or just call an early end to the season them selves. News travels pretty fast these days and almost everyone in affected areas will be well aware of what's going on.
A few years back we had a pretty good fish kill on one of our local lakes. There were thousands of dead crappies everywhere. Should the state have changed the regulations because of the fish kill. Should they offer everyone who bought a license who fishes the lake a refund or maybe they should just refund the crappie fisherman.

At what point does all this become an impossible undertaking.



caseyroo said:


> Before someone says look at Lake Erie, that's the *result of Mother Nature*,


In your own words here is where the problem started and here is where it will get fixed.

I'm sure we all remember Chicken Little..."the sky id falling, the sky is falling"
Just sayin


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

crappiedude said:


> No, I don't think I am. Personally I think you're over reacting.
> Like I said it happens every few years somewhere. Realistically what do you want the state to do, call everyone who bought a hunting license and talk to them about EHD and tell the don't buy any tags if you're going to be hunting in county abc or xyz. Should they fly over the affected counties and drop pamphlets down on hunters every Saturday and Sunday giving them explicit instructions on what to do since you're hunting in a known EHD affected hunting zone.
> Odds are the EHD probably barely made the evening news.
> If half the deer are dead and hunters aren't seeing anything I would almost bet most hunters are going to either look for more promising places to hunt or just call an early end to the season them selves. News travels pretty fast these days and almost everyone in affected areas will be well aware of what's going on.
> ...


Your response is rather narrow minded. Your lake had a large fish kill and you question should there have been a regulation change? Hell yes there should of been a change. Hypothetically speaking, if there are several years of bad hatches of walleye in Lake Erie, and the population drops significantly your saying that limits shouldn't be changed to ease the stress of the resource?
As a tax payer, and a person who purchases licenses, I would like to think that this government agency is responsible to do something. No, I don't think pamphlets need to be dropped, but I sure hell think it would be pretty simple to send an email to permit buyers on how to hunt an area affected by the outbreak, and ensure the resource rebounds. There are plenty of uneducated people that don't understand the impact of losing a single doe. Now, is there an issue with killing a doe in a stable herd? No, but in area where over 30 dead deer have been found in a 500 acre area, that one doe plays a vital role in the herd rebounding. That is information the ODNR is obligated to inform the public about. They are obligated to educate, teach, and inform.
While you maybe ok with waste of life, or choose to have the wool pulled over your eyes, I'm not. It's laughable when they periodically print their maps and say 20 deer have been found dead in this county, when in fact that number most likely 10x that number. Again, I understand they cant go and kill the midges, but they sure as hell can be more aggressive in gathering info and putting measures in place to help the recovery in addition to changing bag limits next year. They are funded to MANAGE THE RESOURCE, not just sit and hope. They are there to asssit nature.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

crappiedude said:


> I'm sure we all remember Chicken Little..."the sky id falling, the sky is falling"
> Just sayin


As I said before.....


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

crappiedude said:


> As I said before.....


And sometimes the sky is falling.......Whatever happened to blue pike?


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Snakecharmer said:


> And sometimes the sky is falling.......Whatever happened to blue pike?


With that logic I guess we could include the dinosaurs too but I don't think we're comparing apples to apples.

Look this EHD thing isn't new. Fact is it's too late to adjust limits and honestly until after the season results are tallied no one is certain of the full severity. As others have stated it's going to take a few years for this to work itself out and the herd to rebound.
I get it that that does suck and I truly do feel for the people it affects. If this was the first year my child was able to hunt with me, I would really be disappointed. Growing up my son was with me every weekend until he discovered girls. I'm older and if it happened in our area, it would probably end my hunting carrier. I just don't see me and my buddy hunting once we're in our 70's.

However ranting about the state using this as a money grab, making the comments about the DNR is just childlike and a bit over the top.


----------

